# Cast net first time



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I used a cast net for the first time today it was a blast we caught some real nice shiners correct me if I'm wrong but I think thy are emerald shiners the tops are green...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Not an emerald shiner. They are more long and skinny. That one is shaped more like a golden shiner. Either way Looks like awesome bait! 

were you in a river or a lake?


Ok Just got it. It Looks to me like a Spotfin Shiner.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...eIndex/spotfinshiner/tabid/22335/Default.aspx
Very common I guess


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

The olentangy river


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Wait till you hit a big school of shad and pull that thing in, lookin like the shrimpin net on forrest gump after the storm, lol. It can be fun sometimes, but most of the time its just a lot of work...


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> Wait till you hit a big school of shad and pull that thing in, lookin like the shrimpin net on forrest gump after the storm, lol. It can be fun sometimes, but most of the time its just a lot of work...


agree with ya there but i only get gills for catfishing mostly so i would rather just use a rod n bobber does take a bit longer but you will be dry still


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's a spotfin shiner.....better known as BAIT!!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22335


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't wait to get a net full!! Today I caught probably 4 bluegills and a dozen of those shiners I'm learning slowly but it sure beats buying bait...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Be careful on what fish you keep for bait in a throw net. No game fish may be caught using anything other than a rod and reel to keep. Blue gill is a game fish so keeping them in a throw net is a big no no


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i started using a cast net many years ago in fl. it was as much fun to me to catch the bait as it was to go fishing,LOL.

we were down at brookville lake, going to do some striper fishing. it was just getting daylight and so foggy you couldnt see over maby 50 ft. i seen these little sparkles in the water, and i let fly the net. i started pulling it in. it was so full of shad i couldnt even lift the net. man did i stick that chest out. then i let most of them go and just kept a few for fishing. we didnt catch any stripers but we had bait,LOL. alot of fun.
sherman


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Haven't bought bait in years, always net my own. Keep an eye out for these guys, probably the best bait you can find. They tend to get BIG and look almost like a shad, but stay alive alot longer.










http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...deIndex/stripedshiner/tabid/6773/Default.aspx


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't know that you couldn't get blue Gil that way... Well I released them anyhow! But is that a rainbow darter??


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Ohh I see now... A striped shiner. I'll keep an eye out thank for the tip.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BBO Ohio said:


> Be careful on what fish you keep for bait in a throw net. No game fish may be caught using anything other than a rod and reel to keep. Blue gill is a game fish so keeping them in a throw net is a big no no


Great point on this rule! I was getting ready to point the same thing out. I know I have talked to others at times that made that mistake. Probably seems pretty harmless to most folks but it is indeed the law and you will get nailed for it if the law enforcement officer is around.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> Great point on this rule! I was getting ready to point the same thing out. I know I have talked to others at times that made that mistake. Probably seems pretty harmless to most folks but it is indeed the law and you will get nailed for it if the law enforcement officer is around.


 you won't just get nailed, they'll throw the book at ya! Wildlife officers pretty much consider this pouching deer in fishing terms do its one of there more serious offenses. 




"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I'm glad you guys are telling me this or I would have kept one or two small Gil's every once In awhile for cat bait... Is it illegal to use Gil's as bait? I usually do for cats but I catch them on a rod


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

No. It is not illegal to use them as bait, as long as you caught them using a hook and line.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Haven't bought bait in years, always net my own. Keep an eye out for these guys, probably the best bait you can find. They tend to get BIG and look almost like a shad, but stay alive alot longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome, ive never used them but they are very abundent in a couple of SMALL creeks inbetween me and the places i fish... They can be caught on small hooks with small pcs of bait wich is nice to......


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I was throwing a castnet in the olentangy few years back and caught 5 med. sized carp and there were 20 6" baby carp also.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

In two years I've never seen a game warden in pickaway county. As a result people use cut up bluegill and bass for catfishing all the time.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

buhrandon said:


> In two years I've never seen a game warden in pickaway county. As a result people use cut up bluegill and bass for catfishing all the time.


...Which is legal so long as they are caught hook & line and are within size limits if applicable...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> Wait till you hit a big school of shad and pull that thing in, lookin like the shrimpin net on forrest gump after the storm, lol. It can be fun sometimes, but most of the time its just a lot of work...


Yeah I hear that! I just got a cast net myself and after throwing it a few times last night boy that ole shoulder started to tire.. I have a 4ft Old Salt that says about 1lb per sq ft I believe. It got heavy quick. All I caught was a leaf, but got a couple pretty decent tosses in. Still getting the hang of it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a real nice custom made 6' net that i got in florida. man back in the day i caught my share of bait. my neck and shoulders are so bad anymore i have trouble casting it. the lady i bought it from even taught me to cast it. but it seems harder each year to remember how to do it right. i think i just cant throw it as hard as i use to. if i dont get bait the first few casts im done. i do have alittle 4 ft net i still like to use, but you have to get the bait in shallow water or they get out before the net sinks.

one good way i,ve found to get shad is go up in the bays and get in shallow water at night, and shine a bright spotlite around the boat. they will run right up on the bank. so you can usely get all you want in one shallow cast. its a good feeling to start pulling in your net and see all that bait splashing around in your net. good luck, have fun, and be safe.
sherman


----------



## allen.1507 (Jun 8, 2012)

It sucks when you get baby channel cats caught in your cast net...hard to get out due to their barbs. The barb on the anal fin of a carp can sometimes be a pain too..remember to treat all your fish that you dont mean to catch with respect..and good luck.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I felt bad when a lot of the fish were caught by their gills I hope I don't catch any game fish and injure them


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Yeah I felt bad when a lot of the fish were caught by their gills I hope I don't catch any game fish and injure them


If you retern them to the water right away and handle them gently they will not be affected at all.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fish the Ohio occasionally an use a cast net for bait these days. I have been down there with bait purchased up here and bait caught from the river. When using the bait from the store they will catch fish although when using the river caught bait the strikes are much more aggressive. If you haven't ever tossed a net out and caught your own you should definitively give it a whirl.....


----------

